# Slow Caller ID Pop-up on the 942?



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone else notice is this? It seems the caller ID pop-up on our 942 is VERY slow. Usually by the time it pops up, the phone has ringed enough times that the answering machine starts to pick-up, so we wind up having to find the phone and look there before that happens, sort of defeating the purpose of having it on the TV in the first place.

What is interesting, though, is when we first got the 942 I did not have our HDTV yet. So I was running it on a standard 32" tube TV off of TV-2 composite video out. Right after we got our Panasonic Plasma and switched to HDMI on TV-1 out is when we noticed the very slow response. Does it make sense that it would be slower on the HD side? Perhaps this is a 942 bug?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

treiher said:


> Anyone else notice is this? It seems the caller ID pop-up on our 942 is VERY slow. Usually by the time it pops up, the phone has ringed enough times that the answering machine starts to pick-up, so we wind up having to find the phone and look there before that happens, sort of defeating the purpose of having it on the TV in the first place.
> 
> What is interesting, though, is when we first got the 942 I did not have our HDTV yet. So I was running it on a standard 32" tube TV off of TV-2 composite video out. Right after we got our Panasonic Plasma and switched to HDMI on TV-1 out is when we noticed the very slow response. Does it make sense that it would be slower on the HD side? Perhaps this is a 942 bug?


It has been slow ever since L280.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine comes up after 2 rings every time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Mine comes up after 2 rings every time.


Mine too, but it used to come up immediately before even the 1st ring was done. After L280, it became more like 2-3 rings.

My 625 still comes up 1st ring.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

end of second ring here, which is too late.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> It has been slow ever since L280.


Yep, usually 3+ rings for me before I see it. Was very quick before L280 and later, although it does seem slightly faster with L283, sometimes it pops up after 2 rings now.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

3+ rings on my end as well. Kind of self defeating when you see who's calling a split second before the recorder kicks in. Our phone is 20' away and while I'm fast, I'm not THAT fast. 

John


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Mine too, but it used to come up immediately before even the 1st ring was done. After L280, it became more like 2-3 rings.
> 
> My 625 still comes up 1st ring.


Can't see how that happened (before the 1st ring) since most telco switches (5e, DMS 100 etc) send the caller ID information between the 1st and 2nd ring. I would have to say that if the 942 shows the caller Id after or at the 2nd ring but at least before the 3rd then it is working fine.

Site


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Sitedrifter said:


> Can't see how that happened (before the 1st ring) since most telco switches (5e, DMS 100 etc) send the caller ID information between the 1st and 2nd ring. I would have to say that if the 942 shows the caller Id after or at the 2nd ring but at least before the 3rd then it is working fine.
> 
> Site


On my 625 the caller ID often pops up before I even hear the ring. It used to be like that on the 942. I do not know how the telco switches work, but anyone that has had a 942 for awhile knows the 942 used to be fast. Before the 3rd ring is NOT fine.


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

Mine is slow too.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

This was supposedly fixed in L282, but mine doesn't come up until the third ring either. Before L280 it came up after the first ring.


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok I had the 942 installed today and tested the caller ID. it comes up AFTER the 3rd ring completes which I agree is too long. Between the second and 3rd would be OK for me but after the 3rd ring completes it is too long.


Site


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

I finally went back and checked things out a little more thoroughly. In my initial post, I suggested that it was much faster with the TV-2 output which we were using before we got our HD-Plasma. We only noticed the slow caller ID after hooking up the new TV to TV-1 and so I assumed it was just slower on the TV-1 side. But now I have re-checked and both outputs and they are equally slow - 3 rings or more. 

We got the new TV the week after Thanksgiving, but got the 942 the last week in October, so we were using TV-2 only during that time. I'm thinking the L282 software upgrade which some believe caused the problem came out around then, and so now all this makes sense. I believe the slow caller ID has nothing to do with the output, but rather the software. Regardless, it is too slow to be useful. No point in even having it turned on until they fix it.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree it's too slow. All my other caller ID devices show the number about midway between the first and second ring. I believe my old 501 also displayed it just before the second ring. The 942 now seems to wait until about the end of the second ring - much too late to be useful.

Also, I've noticed that the caller id does not work with caller id on call waiting. Does anyone know if this is something that might show up in a future software release or is it a hardware limitation of the 942?

-- Andy


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Antibus said:


> I agree it's too slow. All my other caller ID devices show the number about midway between the first and second ring. I believe my old 501 also displayed it just before the second ring. The 942 now seems to wait until about the end of the second ring - much too late to be useful.
> 
> Also, I've noticed that the caller id does not work with caller id on call waiting. Does anyone know if this is something that might show up in a future software release or is it a hardware limitation of the 942?
> 
> -- Andy


I can't comment on whether it's coming or not, but it's not something that Dish has had on any receiver I've owned with CallerID support (5000, 501, 721, and 942).

I dont' know if it's even possible. If I'm not mistaken call waiting callerid only shows up on the phone I'm talking on if a call comes through, I dodn't think it even shows up on my other phones that support call waiting callerid, I'll have to recheck that.


----------



## denier (Jan 8, 2004)

My caller ID comes up after 2 rings. i can live with that.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

942 after 3 rings, 721 1 ring, 508 1 ring.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

942 - one ring...


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

gdarwin said:


> 942 - one ring...


Seriously?!?! One ring? Can you confirm what software version it is running? You appear to be the exception, but it would be interesting to know if for some reason its still on an older software rev. which could explain this.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

treiher said:


> Seriously?!?! One ring? Can you confirm what software version it is running? You appear to be the exception, but it would be interesting to know if for some reason its still on an older software rev. which could explain this.


Whoops! Wrong receiver...


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I have noticed this problem too. Doesn't come up til after the 3rd ring. By then I've checked the phone to see who's calling and answered the phone. Way too late!


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Very slow for me too... sometimes it doesn't come up before the answering machine picks up.... very annoying. I like this feature ... on paper at least.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

usually it comes up between the 2nd and 3rd ring, there are times it takes 4 rings. My 510 comes up almost simultaneously with the first ring for some reason.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Kids were getting phone calls the other night. I noticed they were picking up before the second ring. The 942 grabbed the caller id info, but it took the equivalent of two to three rings to display it. Maybe the CID code is low priority in the 942.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

gdarwin said:


> Kids were getting phone calls the other night. I noticed they were picking up before the second ring. The 942 grabbed the caller id info, but it took the equivalent of two to three rings to display it. Maybe the CID code is low priority in the 942.


Ya, the problem isn't that the receiver isn't getting the data, it's getting the cycles to actually display it. Maybe it's a polling interval change or something? No matter how fast I answer the phone the information shows up eventually on my 942, even if i grab the phone on the first ring.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Well I think it's fair to say, whatever the cause, it is too slow and it did not used to be this slow. Plus the other receivers seem to pop up much faster. Hopefully this issue will get some visibility in their bug list, and they'll get it taken care of. Hate to be too picky since the last software upgrade really fixed some other things and I now get all my digital locals on the programming guide. But the caller ID feature is on the cool factor list and it would be nice to have it useful again!


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

after 3 rings for me. Ansering machine picks up after 4, so I have to be real quick!

522 displays CID by second ring.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

All my other receivers including my ExpressVu 9200 (same hardware as 942) display the CID after the First ring like they should. the 942 like others in this thread is after the third ring.


----------

